# Do boot models change over time?



## Cooksta (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi guys, I was hoping some experienced boarders could shed some insights on boots for me.

The question is; 

Does sizing and fit change between snowboard boot models every year? Would a size 10 Burton Ruler 2009/2010, for example, be much different in fit than a size 10 Burton Ruler 2011/2012?

I've finally saved up enough to get myself some a nice setup, and I've spent the past week hopping from shop to shop trying to find boots in my size, and boots that fit well. I've managed to finally find a boot that fits me perfectly and ticks all of the boxes as far as fitting goes.

The boot I tried on was a 2009/2010 Forum Kicker, and I wanted to get the the 2011/2012 model or the 2010/2011 model. Problem is, there are litterally no shops in my state that even have them.

I can source one pretty easily off the net, but I'm sketchy about it not fitting even though it's only a new model. Would it be that much of a stretch to assume that boots stay consistent throughout the years, or do they change each and every season?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

Cooksta said:


> Hi guys, I was hoping some experienced boarders could shed some insights on boots for me.
> 
> The question is;
> 
> ...


from my experiences no... the sizes typically stay the same... the only time it wouldnt is if you were getting one brand boot and switching to another brand boot sizes may differ!!! Rarely ever happens, and if you tried the other boots on, they will fit in the newer models of the boot!!!

GOOD LUCK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooksta (Sep 27, 2011)

NickCap said:


> from my experiences no... the sizes typically stay the same... the only time it wouldnt is if you were getting one brand boot and switching to another brand boot sizes may differ!!! Rarely ever happens, and if you tried the other boots on, they will fit in the newer models of the boot!!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!! :thumbsup:


So in your experience you haven't seen models change in fit a lot over the years? That's great to hear, because the other Forums I've tried on in the same size are definitely not true to fit. Tried on the Antenna and only 11 would fit me, where as the Kicker in a 10 was just right. 

Quite excited about it, so sick to death of Rental gear that's never quite right, with stank ass boots and chipped/untuned boards. Finally found a boot and set up that is perfect for me.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Most companies selling snowboard boots on the internet understand that the fit is ridiculously particular from person to person, so they'll almost always have a free return policy within a short time window if the boot is unused. When I have to get internet boots I usually get 2-3 at a time to try them on, and send back the ones that don't fit.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Go to your local snowboard shops, try on all the gear you like, get the sizing right and than buy it online.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Kwanzaa said:


> Go to your local snowboard shops, try on all the gear you like, get the sizing right and than buy it online.


But only do this if your local shop is way more expensive...and you are a giant, gaping, festering asshole.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Sudden_Death said:


> But only do this if your local shop is way more expensive...and you are a giant, gaping, festering asshole.


Thank you. It's a total dick move to do this to your shop just so you can save sales tax and maybe a few bucks on a $200-$300 purchase. 

Plus, most retailers will honor competitor prices for same brand/model/size. You just have to ask.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sudden_Death said:


> But only do this if your local shop is way more expensive...and you are a giant, gaping, festering asshole.


:laugh: For the most part I agree....unless you live in an area that is in the flat lands. There is 1 place in my city to buy gear and it's a wal mart style chain sporting goods store. I went there with the full intention of trying on boots and buying online (Their prices are retarded and they don't price match shit. I've bought wakeboards there, rode 'em for the weekend to check 'em out an took 'em back, ordered the one I liked online and saved almost 100 bucks :laugh. 

To the OP, yes boots do change from year to year, but most of the time it's minor, little more padding here, little less there, slightly reduced footprint ect. I'd say go ahead and order 'em, you have plenty of time to return them before the season starts.


----------

